# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Μείγματα σπόρων (χωρίς ρούπσεν)

## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μετά απο αρκετή έρευνα στην πόλη της Λάρισας για μειγματα σπόρων δεν βρήκα ούτε ένα μαγαζί που να έχει τροφή χωρίς ρούπσεν. Διάβασα γι αυτό αρκετά από τον κύριο Δημήτρη (jk21) κι επειδή το γνωρίζω επίσης και από τις δικές μου σπουδές (Τεχνολόγος Γεωπόνος) οπου έτυχε να κάνω μια εργασία πανω στους σπόρους που χρησιμοποιούνται για βιοκαύσιμο, και έτσι αποφάσισα να το σταματήσω και αυτό. Μόνο σε ένα μαγαζί βρήκα που έφερε ειδική παραγγελία για εκτροφείς οι οποίοι μάλιστα δεν έμειναν ευχαριστημένοι. Γι αυτό θέλω την βοήθεια όσων γνωρίζουν απο σημεία πώλησης στη Λάρισα (μεσω pm).
Θα ήθελα επίσης αν υπάρχει κάποια συνταγή με αναλογίες σπόρων για να φτιάξω τη δικιά μου. (έχω βρει μόνο κεχρί, καναβούρι, νίζερ, παπαρούνα, και βρώμη αποφλοιωμένη)

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## jk21

σου λειπει μονο λιναρι και περιλλα .παρηγγηλε απο καποιο e shop ,να εχεις και για το μελλον 


*65% κεχρι,10% βρωμη, 10% περιλα, 5% καναβουρι,5% νιζερ, 5% λιναρι  και κια ,καμελινα σε προετοιμασια και αναπαραγωγη στην αυγοτροφη 1 κουταλι του γλυκου σε 100 γρ αυγοτροφης ειναι οτι δινω .* *ισως και λιγη παραρουνα στην πτεροροια .αν δεν βρεις τα δυο τελευταια ή δεν θες να τα παρεις δινε 1 κουταλακι παραρουνα στα 100γρ στην πτεροροια και 1/4 κουταλακι στα 100γρ αυγοτροφης στην αναπαραγωγη* *
*

----------


## jk21

με αυτα που εχεις μεχρι να βρεις απο τα αλλα δινεις  τωρα που ειναι και περιοδο συντηρησης 

65%  κεχρι 17 %βρωμη 8 % νιζερ 8%  κανναβουρι 2 % παπαρουνα

----------


## kostas24

82 % αμυλούχοι σπόροι? δεν είναι πάρα πολύ light το μείγμα φίλε Δημήτρη? σε λίγο θα αρχίσουν τα κρύα.

----------


## panos70

Εαν παραγγηλεις απο e shop θα ερθει το πολυ σε δυο μερες,οποτε δεν εχεις να ανησυχεις για το μιγμα

----------


## jk21

για περιοδο συντηρησης μια χαρα ειναι 80 % αμυλουχοι αν μεσα σε αυτους υπαρχει 15% βρωμη.αν τωρα τους κανουμε 82% με την βρωμη που ειναι ισχυρη σε αμινοξεα οπως η μεθιονινη ,η κυστεινη και η λυσινη να ειναι αυτη που αυξανεται και  στους λιπαρους να εμπεριεχονται οχι μονο οι συνηθισμενοι αλλα και η 52% λιπαρων παπαρουνα ,ε το 2% επιπλεον εχει το ρολο του .... μιλαω παντα για συντηρηση  .μια χαρα θα ηταν και για προετοιμασια μια αυξηση της παπαρουνας γιατι εχει πολυ καλα αμινοξεα και ειδικα αργινινη που κανει το... σπαθι σκληρο ,αλλα και οι ηρεμηστικες της ιδιοτητες αν ειναι αυξημενη αναστελλουν το οποιο κερδος .αν μιλαμε βεβαια για μιγματα μεχρι 4 με 5% που εχει προβλευτει να εχουν λιγο παραπανω αμυλουχους ,δεν ειναι και ασχημη 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...nd-herbs/203/2

18% πρωτεινη με Λυσινη 952 mg ,  μεθειονινη  502 mg ,  κυστεινη 297 mg και* αργινινη 1945 mg * 

www.mens-x.gr/el/stush/mens-x-complex-l-argininh.html

----------


## mitsman

Εγω φετος θα δωσω 85% αμυλουχους.... δεν χρειαζεται λιγοτερο!

----------


## Harisagr

Τελικα βρήκα και λιναρι αλλα είναι ξανθό.

Οπότε έχουμε κεχρί, καναβούρι, λινάρι, νίζερ, βρώμη, παπαρούνα.

Αλλάζουν οι αναλογίες ή όχι?

----------


## Harisagr

Και κάτι ακόμα. Επειδή πήρα αρκετή ποσότητα λινάρι (500γρ) υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να το χρησιμοποιήσω αλλιώς? Δηλαδή μέσα στην αυγοτροφή, σαν βλαστώμενους σπόρους..........?

----------


## jk21

65% κεχρι 17 %βρωμη 7 % νιζερ 5% κανναβουρι  4 %  λιναρι  2 % % παπαρουνα   .μιλαω παντα για συντηρηση  .μεχρι την προετοιμασια να εχει βρει περιλλα  και να εχεις επαρκεια βρωμης

----------


## Harisagr

Ναι πρέπει να βρω περιλλα. Από βρώμη υπάρχει περίσσεια....

----------


## Harisagr

> 65% κεχρι 17 %βρωμη 7 % νιζερ 5% κανναβουρι  4 %  λιναρι  2 % % παπαρουνα   .μιλαω παντα για συντηρηση  .μεχρι την προετοιμασια να εχει βρει περιλλα  και να εχεις επαρκεια βρωμης


Καλησπέρα και πάλι.
Πότε αρχίζει η προετοιμασία για αναπαραγωγή? Ελπίζω μέχρι τότε να καταφέρω να βρω ένα θυληκό καναρίνι.
Το παραπάνω μείγμα σπόρων που μου προτεινε ο jk21 και τον ευχαριστω, είχε καλή αποδοχή απο τα πουλιά χωρίς προβλήματα. πως μετατρέπω αυτό το μείγμα για προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής?

----------


## jk21

*το ποτε και πως εδω  Διατροφική προετοιμασία για την περίοδο της αναπαραγωγής στα καναρίνια*εχεις πια βρωμη και περιλλα;

----------


## Harisagr

Βρώμη άφθονη. Την πέριλλα την περιμένω από ένα φίλο.

----------


## jk21

οταν θα την εχεις θα μου ζυγισεις το μιγμα που σου μενει και εχει την παρουσα ποσοστοση και θα σου πω ακριβως ποσο περιλλα και βρωμη θα βαλεις .πρεπει να ξερω ποσο μιγμα εχει μεινει

----------


## Harisagr

Η αναζήτηση της πέριλλας καλά κρατεί.....
Βρήκα όμως αρκετή ποσότητα από βρώμη και λινάρι. Επιίσης βρήκα και πήρα και αγκάθι σε πολύ καλή τιμή πιστεύω. Μήπως είναι το αγκάθι Μαρίας?

*Βρώμη*



*Λινάρι* 



*Αγκάθι*



Το προηγούμενο μείγμα μου τελείωσε κιόλας. Πως αλλάζουν οι αναλογίες αν προστεθεί και το αγκάθι μέσα στο μείγμα?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Στην τελευταία φώτο είναι Γρασίδι Χάρη !!!!*

----------


## jk21

γρασιδι σωστα λεει ο αλεξ. δακτυλις η ονομασια του ... απο τις πολλες μπαρουφες που ακουγονται κατα καιρους απο πετσοπαδες που τους δινουν οι εταιριες πραγματα χωρις να ξερουν τι ειναι ... ειπαμε και αυτοι θελουν δε θελουν ,θα μαθουν για να προχωρησουν !!!

----------


## Harisagr

Δεν ειναι να εμπιστευεσαι κανεναν πια!!! Απο την πολή εμπιστοσύνη μαλιστα δεν περασε καν απο το μυαλο μου οτι μπορει να ειναι κατι τετοιο. Και να φανταστειτε πως λόγω της ασχολίας μου περνάνε πολλά τέτοια μιγματα από τα χέρια μου. Πως την πάτησα ετσι δεν το πιστευω!!!! Πάντως η δακτυλίδα πρόκειτε για ένα απο τα καλύτερα μελισοκομικά και κτηνοτροφικά φυτά για βοσκηση. Τουλάχιστον δεν θα πάει χαμένο. Όχι οτι το πλήρωσα.......... ο πετσοπας μου λεει στο κανω δωρο να το δοκιμασεις και θα ξαναπαρεις σιγουρα.....

Το λινάρι αυτο είναι το σωστό ή πρέπει να είναι το κόκκινο λινάρι?

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Δεν ειναι να εμπιστευεσαι κανεναν πια!!! Απο την πολή εμπιστοσύνη μαλιστα δεν περασε καν απο το μυαλο μου οτι μπορει να ειναι κατι τετοιο. Και να φανταστειτε πως λόγω της ασχολίας μου περνάνε πολλά τέτοια μιγματα από τα χέρια μου. Πως την πάτησα ετσι δεν το πιστευω!!!! Πάντως η δακτυλίδα πρόκειτε για ένα απο τα καλύτερα μελισοκομικά και κτηνοτροφικά φυτά για βοσκηση. Τουλάχιστον δεν θα πάει χαμένο. Όχι οτι το πλήρωσα.......... ο πετσοπας μου λεει στο κανω δωρο να το δοκιμασεις και θα ξαναπαρεις σιγουρα.....
> 
> Το λινάρι αυτο είναι το σωστό ή πρέπει να είναι το κόκκινο λινάρι?



Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να το πετάξεις,το τρώνε και αυτό τα πουλιά.

----------


## jk21

η δακτυλις και γενικα οι σποροι απο γρασιδι (δεν ειναι οι ιδιες ποικιλιες σε ολα τα μερη ) ειναι απο τις βασικες τροφες της καρδερινας στη φυση .σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν ειναι κακος σπορος αν τον τρωνε τα πουλακια που θα τους δωσεις .δεν αμβιβαλω για τις καλες του προθεσεις,ειδικα αν σου το εδωσε δωρο .αλλα ειμαι απαιτητικος στο θεμα των γνωσεων που πρεπει να εχουν .στη συγχρονη εποχη της κοινωνιας της << πληροφοριας >> καθε σωστος επαγγελματιας πρεπει να επιμορφωνεται στο αντικειμενο του .δεν χρειαζεται να τελειωσεις λυκειο για να μαθεις τους σπορους και την χρησιμοτητα τους !

----------


## jk21

ξεχασα για το λιναρι ... το ιδιο ειναι και το χρυσο (αυτο που εχεις ) αλλα και το κοκκινο που δινουμε συνηθως ,απλα διαφορετικη ποικιλια .στα καταστηματα βιολογικων για ανθρωπους ειναι πιο προβεβλημενο το χρυσο μαλλον για λογους marketing .δεν εχω βρει διαφορα διατροφικη οσο εχω ψαξει .επειδη ομως το πηρες απο καταστημα βιολογικων πιθανοτατα και προοριζεται για ανθρωπους ειτε ηταν χρυσο ειτε πορτοκαλι θα ειναι σιγουρα καλυτερης ποιοτητας απο αυτο που δινουν οι παραγωγοι για χρηση στα πουλια

----------


## Harisagr

Εγώ πάλι συνεχίζω να αμβιβάλλω για τις γνώσεις του. Το αγκάθι αυτό μου το έδωσε λέγοντας οτι είναι το αγκάθι μαρίας. Όταν του ζήτησα πέριλλα μου είπε τι ειναι αυτό? Το τρώνε τα πουλιά? Και άλλα τέτοια ωραία να λέμε για ώρες. Το λινάρι παραδόξως το πήρα από κατάστημα με άλευρα και ζωοτροφές όπως και τη βρώμη. Είναι το μοναδικό μαγαζί στη Λάρισα που έχει χύμα αυτά τα δύο. Σε κατάστημα βιολογικών δεν πήγα καν. Μήπως να ρωτήσω εκεί για πέριλλα?

----------


## jk21

δεν νομιζω να εχουν αλλα δεν χανεις κατι .αν παλι εκει βρεις χυμα κινοα σε τιμη κατω των 7 ευρω το κιλο ,παρε καμμια 200γρ

----------


## Harisagr

Στο μίγμα *65% κεχρι,10% βρωμη, 10% περιλα, 5% καναβουρι,5% νιζερ, 5% λιναρι * πόσο μπορώ να βάλω απο το αγκάθι?

----------


## jk21

αν βαλεις πολυ ,δεν θα μπορεις να διακρινεις τι εχουν φαει απο τους αλλους ή οχι ,οταν αλλαζεις τροφη .εκτος αυτου επειδη μαλλον ειναι αμυλουχος σπορος (εχω δει σε μιγματα για καρδερινα να τον εχουν σαν εναν σπορο βασης σε σημαντικο ποσοστο και δεν νομιζω να ειναι λιπαρος ) αν προσθεσεις αρκετο ,ριχνεις πολυ θερμιδικα και πρωτεινικα το μιγμα .θα σου ελεγα να τον προσθετεις τωρα στη συντηρηση σε ενα ποσοστο 10%  .ισως και σε μικροτερα ποσοστα στην προετοιμασια λιγο πριν την ενωση των ζευγαριων (τελευταια βδομαδα ) οχι τοσο για θρεπτικη ενισχυση οσο για δημιουργια  πιο ποικιλου μιγματος (παραλληλα  με αλλους εξτρα μικρους σπορους οπως κια καμελινα κλπ σε αυγοτροφη ή ξεχωρη ταιστρα ) που βοηθουν στο ξυπνημα του ενστικτου του ερχομου της ανοιξης και της ποικιλοτητας τροφης στη φυση

----------


## Harisagr

Αν είναι έτσι λέω να τον χρησιμοποιήσω στην αυγοτροφή που έτσι κι αλλιώς ΄βαζω κάποιους σπόρους για είμαι σίγουρος οτι θα τη φάνε. Αν το βάλω στην τροφή να φτιάξω πρώτα ένα κιλό και μετά να βάλω ένα 10% ή μειώνω καποιο απο τα παραπάνω?(ελπίζω να μη γίνομαι κουραστικός)!!!

----------


## jk21

οπως ειναι το μιγμα βαζεις 10 επιπλεον .στην αυγοτροφη δεν ξερω αν θα ειναι οκ ...

----------


## jack

> Στο μίγμα *65% κεχρι,10% βρωμη, 10% περιλα, 5% καναβουρι,5% νιζερ, 5% λιναρι * πόσο μπορώ να βάλω απο το αγκάθι?


Βασιζόμενος στα παραπάνω ποσοστά και μη έχοντας περιλα, λέω 
να αναμείξω ως εξής: 65% κεχρί, 12,5% βρώμη, 8,5% λινάρι, 6% καναβούρι, 5% νίζερ και 3% παπαρούνα.
Είμαι σε σωστή βάση (για καναρίνι πρόκειται), αν όχι τι μου προτείνετε;

----------


## jk21

τωρα στη συντηρηση δωσε  65% κεχρι , 17 %βρωμη ,  6 % νιζερ , 6% κανναβουρι , 4% λιναρι  , 2 % παπαρουνα

απο τελη δεκεμβρη και μετα αν δεν βρεις περιλλα δωσε

65% κεχρι 10 %βρωμη 8 % νιζερ 8% κανναβουρι ,6% λιναρι  ,3 % παπαρουνα

----------


## jack

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη, παρεμπιπτόντως βρήκα περιλα συσκευασμένη 9,5 ευρώ το κιλό, αλλά δεν πήρα.

----------


## jk21

ποσα πουλια εχεις (και ποσα ζευγαρια θα βαλεις την ανοιξη )  και που μενεις;

----------


## jack

Ενα καναρίνι έχω!!

----------


## jk21

σε ρωτησα γιατι αναλογα με τον αριθμο τους και αν πχ ηταν 3 ζευγαρακια ,θα μπορουσες να την χρησιμοποιησεις ισως σε 1 χρονο σε αυτα και στα παιδια τους (σε 3 ζευγ μπορει να ειχες πανω κατω με 3 γεννες 14-18 μικρα  ,αλλα εστω 10 ακομα ) .το που το ρωτησα για να ξερω αν πρεπει να αγορασεις διαδικτυακα (στην επαρχια ειναι δυσευρετη ) ή να την βρεις και σε απλο πετ σοπ  .ομως με 1 πουλακι πραγματι ειναι αρκετη ποσοτητα και μονο αν κανονιζες να την μοιραστειτε με αλλα μελη θα αξιζε η αγορα της .στην αθηνα παντως βρισκεις και χυμα σε οση ποσοτητα θες και σε πετ σοπ

----------


## jack

H ποσότητα τού ενός κιλού είναι πολλή μεγάλη για μένα.
αν κάποιος συνφορουμίτης-τρια δε βρίσκει στον τόπο του, αν θέλει
μπορούμε να συνεννοηθούμε με πμ να στείλω με ελτα ή κούριερ
κάποια ποσότητα.

----------


## Harisagr

Καλησπέρα παιδια, σημερα επιτέλους βρήκα περιλλα στη Λάρισα! Τη βρήκα σε κατάστημα με αλευρα και ζωοτροφές σε χυμα μορφή στην τιμή των 6,20 ευρώ το κιλό. Πήρα 1/4 του κιλού περιπου. Δεν υπάρχει στα περισσότερα πετ σοπ στη Λάρισα. Για να μην πω σε όλα. 

Εχω φτιάξει ένα μείγμα με:65% κεχρι 17 %βρωμη 7 % νιζερ 5% κανναβουρι  4 %  λιναρι  2 % % παπαρουνα και ενα επιπλεον 10% επί του συνολικού βάρους αγκάθι (δακτυλιδα, την οποία δεν περιμενα να την τρωνε πολυ). Σε αυτό το μίγμα πόση πέριλλα βάζω? Το συνολικό βάρος είναι περίπου 500γρ.

----------


## jk21

βασικα βαλε τωρα 3 % και απο μεσα δεκεμβρη θα κανεις νεο μιγμα .την δακτυλιδα εννοεις οτι σου την τρωνε; 


* 6.2 τη λευκη περιλλα; εγω θα επαιρνα αρκετα παραπανω .παρε να μην την ψαχνεις μετα ! εχει πανω απο 6 ευρω παντου .για κοιτα αν υπαρχει και chia (κια ) εκει

----------


## Harisagr

Τη δακτυλιδα ναι την τρωνε. 

6.2 την καφέ είχε. Αλλά έχει αρκετή επάρκεια εκει και φέρνει συνέχεια.

Τα υπόλοιπα που του ζητησα όπως την κια μου ειπε θα τα φέρει από δεκεμβριο.

Πάντως μου έκανε εντύπωση πως αν και δεν ειναι πετ σοπ οι τροφες που ειχε και εδινε χύμα ηταν μονο της verselle laga. Μαλιστα βρηκα και τροφη χωρις μπισκοτακια αλλα και με ελάχιστο ρούπσεν της ιδιας εταιριας.

----------


## jack

H άσπρη περιλα είναι πιο ακριβή;
υπάρχει ποιοτική διαφορά από άσπρη σε καφέ;

----------


## jk21

η ασπρη ειναι η ακριβη .η καφε καπου εκει ειναι τελικα . δεν υπαρχει πουθενα σε οτι εχω ψαξει καποια πληροφορια για διαφορα στην διατροφικη αξια .δεν νομιζω .απλα δεν υπαρχουν συγκρισιμα στοιχεια .

----------


## jack

Καλημέρα, στην παρακάτω φωτο υπάρχει περιλα και ρούψεν, σωστά;
Τα έγχρωμα τι μπορεί να είναι;

----------


## ninos

Ούτε οι ίδιοι που τα βγάζουν δεν μπορούν με ακρίβεια να σου πουν. Και καλά αποξηραμένα φρούτα.. Ούτε κατά διάνοια όμως  :Happy: 

Περίλλα δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει πάντως.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Καλημέρα, στην παρακάτω φωτο υπάρχει περιλα και ρούψεν, σωστά;
> Τα έγχρωμα τι μπορεί να είναι;





Κάποιοι  τα ονομάζουν μπισκοτάκια, άλλοι τα λένε φρουτακια σίγουρα δεν ανήκουν στην αλυσίδα με τις διατροφικές συνήθειες των πουλιών,
είναι για να εντυπωσιάζουν τον πελάτη που αγοράζει,και αν μη τι άλλο προβλήματα δημιουργούν στα πουλιά παρά όφελος.

Ρουψεν, φτηνός λιπαρός σπόρος,
κάνει καλό στην τσέπη του αγοραστή και του πωλητή,αν όμως ο αγοραστής σκέπτεται έτσι ξοδεύοντας για να ταΐσει ένα η περισσότερα πουλάκια, καλύτερα να ξοδέψει τα χρήματα του αλλού.

(αν το πιπέρι ήταν φτηνότερο από το ρουψεν, πιπέρι θα είχαν τα μίγματα με την ένδειξη << πυρωτικό >>)

----------


## PAIANAS

Σωστός !!!
...*μακρυά από τα pellets ..η μόνη ίσως χρησιμότητα,είναι αν λείψουμε το καλοκαίρι και θέλουμε κάτι συμπληρωματικό (αν βέβαια το τρώνε ) ..

----------


## jk21

κεχρι ,ρουπσεν (ο πιο επικινδυνος σπορος και μαλιστα στην μαυρη πικρη του εκδοση σε τεραστια ποσοτητα )  ,βρωμη (ελαχιστη ) ,κανναβουρι  ( ελαχιστο ), μπισκοτο(*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης   επικινδυνες αηδιες )*μακρια και αγαπημενοι .το χειροπιαστο παραδειγμα ενος χειριστου μιγματος που θα περαασει συντομα στο παρελθον της εκτροφης στην ελλαδα  !!! αν σου το δωσανε σαν μιγμα με περιλλα ,να τους πεις  οτι ειναι ψευτρονια μεγαλα !

----------


## jack

Eίναι φωτο από το διαδίκτυο από πετσοπ, η οποία συνοδεύει αυτό:

*''κελαϊδίνη σπέσιαλ με περίλλα''* χαχαχα

----------


## jk21

τα διαδικτυα pet shop πολλες φορες δεν διαφερουν σε σοβαροτητα και τα συνοικιακα με κανονικη εδρα επιχειρησης .οταν θα προσπαθουμε ολοι να ψαχνουμε τι μας πασαρουν ,θα <<φτιαξουν >> ολοι ! το καθεστως με τα παπαγαλακια και διαδικτυακα κολληταρια που βγαζανε τελεια ολη την πραματεια χωρις κριτικη πανω στο καθε προιον ,ειναι ηδη παρελθον .. τουλαχιστον εδω μεσα !

----------


## Harisagr

Τα διαδικτυακα εγώ προσωπικά δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι πλην αυτών που πουλάνε κάτι επώνυμο και όχι χύμα. Περισσότερη εμπιστοσύνη έχω σε μικρά συνοικιακά μαγαζάκια με τρόφές και σπόρους και ας μην ειναι καθαρά πετ-σοπ.

----------


## jk21

τα διαδικτυακα ειναι αυτα που εχουν εισαγαγει νεους σπορους (περιλλα ή κια δεν εβρισκες πουθενα πριν λιγα χρονια ) και αλλα ποιοτικα πραγματα σε σχεση με το παρελθον .ομως το καλυτερο θα ερθει μεσα απο τον ανταγωνισμο και μεταξυ τους και μεταξυ αυτων και των πετ σοπ με κανονικη εδρα επιχειρησης ,συνοικιακων και μη .ηδη πολλα εχουν εμπλουτισει την ποικιλια τους .ομως για να γινει αυτο ,πρεπει κατα τη γνωμη μου (και αυτο τηρουμε εδω ) να μην γινεται συζητηση οτι το ταδε shop εχει πολυ καλες τιμες μπλα μπλα και ειναι το καλυτερο ,αλλα τα ταδε προιοντα για αυτο και για αυτο το λογο (τεκμηριωμενα ) θεωρητικα και συμφωνα με τη συσταση τους ,δειχνουν να ειναι πολυ καλα .αλλα και εμπερικα με μαρτυριες μελων ,αν εχει γινει χρηση τους για σεβαστο διαστημα .απο κει και περα το που θα τα βρουμε ... στα πετ σοπ του δημου μας ή του γειτονικου που ετσι κι αλλιως παμε ,ειτε συμβουλευομενοι με μια απλη αναζητηση το google ή οποια αλλη μηχανη αναζητησης ... απλα πραγματα !!! μην αγχωνεσται ...πληρωνουν σε τετοιες μηχανες για να ειναι 1η σελιδα ετσι και αλλιως τα e shop του χωρου !

----------


## Giwrgos13

Μπορεις να φτιαξεις και μονος σου μειγματα σπορων εχει πολλες ιδεες το φορουμ

----------


## Harisagr

> *65% κεχρι,10% βρωμη, 10% περιλα, 5% καναβουρι,5% νιζερ, 5% λιναρι*


Διαφοροποιείται αυτό το μίγμα εάν τα πουλιά μου είναι σε εξωτερικό χώρο το χειμώνα? Κάνει αυτό για προετοιμασία αναπαραγωγής από τον άλλο μήνα?

----------


## jk21

με δεδομενο  οτι θα δινεις και κια ,καμελινα 1 κουταλακι στα 100γρ στην αυγοτροφη ,οχι μονο αρκει αλλα υπεραρκει !   ε εννοειται οταν εχει παγωνια κοντα και κατω του μηδενος ειτε εισαι αθηνα ειτε εκει (εκει πιο συχνα οπως ειναι φυσικο ) ναι μεν το μιγμα δεν υπαρχει αναγκη να αλλαξει ,αλλα πρεπει να μην τηρεις τοτε το 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα καναρινι την ημερα ,αλλα το << φουλ ταιστρα >> και οσο θελουνε ! αυτο αρκει ! ..... αρκει το φουλ ταιστρα *να μην* το τηρεις και οταν ο καιρος ειναι καλος .... 

Χαρη μακαρι τετοιο μιγμα  να ηταν στανταρ σε καθε εταιρια ... οχι γιατι μου ρθε και το προτεινα εγω ,αλλα γιατι αν τα πουλια τρωνε ελεγμενα αυτες τις αναλογιες και δεν δινουμε οσο να ναι ή δεν ξαναγεμιζουμε πριν φανε το κεχρι ,τοτε εχουν το ιδανικο μιγμα σπορων .το εχω εξηγησει γιατι 

το κεχρι (phalaris canariensis ) ειναι ο βασικος σπορος και ητανε και στο φυσικο τους περιβαλλον .δεν εχει ολα τα αμινοξεα σε ισχυρη ποσοστοση αλλα εχει την τρυπτοφανη που ειναι βασικοτατο ,απλα εμεις δεν το αναφερουμε συχνα γιατι λογω κεχριου ειναι δεδομενη   *Kαναρινόσπορος*η βρωμη ερχεται με χαμηλα λιπαρα ,σε σημαντικο ποσοστο στο μιγμα (δεν εχω δει αλλου να δηλωνετε τοσο ) να καλυψει τα κενα του καναρινοσπορου γιατι εχει ισχυρα ποσοστα θειουχων αμινοξεων (μεθειονινη ,κυστεινη κλπ ) που οι αλλοι σποροι δεν εχουν και ισχυρη αργινινη για την ενισχυση της γονιμοτητας και του πυρωματος 

η περιλλα με την ισχυρη συσταση της σε ω3 λιπαρα οξεα αλλα και την πολυ καλη ποιοτητα αμινοξεων της ειναι για μενα ο κορυφαιος σπορος μαζι με την chia για τους ιδιους ακριβως λογους . η τιμη της και τα λιπαρα της ,βαζουν περιορισμο για μεγαλυτερη ποσοστοση αλλα η βρωμη βοηθα τα μεγιστα οπως ειπαμε στα αμινοξεα

κανναβουρι ,λιναρι δυο σποροι με υψηλη περιεκτικοτητα στα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα ω3  και τον πρωτο με πολυ καλη ποιοτητα (περα απο ποσοτητα ) αμινοξεων !

νιζερ ,σπορος ισως ο πιο αγαπητος στα περισσοτερα καναρινια ,αλλα με αρκετα λιπαρα και ιδιως ω6 που ειναι και αυτα στα ωφελιμα λιπαρα οξεα ,αρκει να ειναι τα ω3 αρκετα περισσοτερα απο αυτα .οτι ειχα γραψει εδω  *Η σημασία της ισορροπίας στην λήψη ω3 και ω6 στους παπαγάλους*ισχυουν και για τα καναρινια και για τους ανθρωπους

----------


## Harisagr

> με δεδομενο  οτι θα δινεις και κια ,καμελινα 1 κουταλακι στα 100γρ στην αυγοτροφη ,οχι μονο αρκει αλλα υπεραρκει !   ε εννοειται οταν εχει παγωνια κοντα και κατω του μηδενος ειτε εισαι αθηνα ειτε εκει (εκει πιο συχνα οπως ειναι φυσικο ) ναι μεν το μιγμα δεν υπαρχει αναγκη να αλλαξει ,αλλα πρεπει να μην τηρεις τοτε το 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα καναρινι την ημερα ,αλλα το << φουλ ταιστρα >> και οσο θελουνε ! αυτο αρκει ! ..... αρκει το φουλ ταιστρα *να μην* το τηρεις και οταν ο καιρος ειναι καλος ....


Δυστυχώς εγω όμως αφήνω πάντα γεμάτη ταιστρα λόγω του οτι καποιες μέρες δεν επιστρεφω σπιτι. Την αφήνω όμως και την καθαρίζω από τσόφλια μέχρι να κατεβεί αρκετά η στάθμη της. Η αλήθεια είναι οτι δεν ηξερα οτι μπορεί να υπάρχει μόνο ενα κουταλάκι του γλυκού την ημέρα στις ταιστρες. Μου φαινόταν υπερβολικά λίγο. Αλλά δεν θέλω να το ρισκάρω γιατι έχω απρόβλεπτο πρόγραμμα. Κι αν δεν είμαι εκει το πρωί? Κι αν γυρίσω το επόμενο βράδυ? Μόνο την αυγοτροφή ανανεώνω καθε μέρα που ειμαι σπιτι το πρωι. Διστάζω και φοβάμαι να το κάνω.......

----------


## jk21

να ελεγχεις το συντομοτερο δυνατο,αναλογα με το ποσο ειναι εφικτο για σενα .να υπολογιζεις οτι σε νορμαλ θερμοκρασιες 4 γρ ξηρας τροφης ,αρκουν για ενα καναρινι κατα μεσο ορο .στο κρυο δεν υπαρχουν στανταρ .εκει εχεις παντα υπερεπαρκεια 


απλα οταν εχεις πανω απο ενα πουλια σε ενα κλουβι και τα σπορια ειναι τσιμα τσιμα ,καποιοι κυριαρχικοι χαρακτηρες μπορει να αφησουν νηστικα τα λιγοτερο κυριαρχικα στο χωρο και τα αποτελεσματα να ειναι τραγικα  ....

----------


## Harisagr

Προς το παρον το καθενα σε δικό του κλουβι και αν εχουμε  επιτυχημενη αναπαραγωγη τοτε θα εχω παραπανω απο ενα μεσα στο κλουβι (ζευγαρωστρα). Παντως θα προσπαθησω να το δοκιμασω καποια στιγμη αν και στη Λαρισα ηδη αρχισαν τα κρυα το βραδυ. 10-11 βαθμους εχουμε

----------


## gianniskilkis

> Δυστυχώς εγω όμως αφήνω πάντα γεμάτη ταιστρα λόγω του οτι καποιες μέρες δεν επιστρεφω σπιτι. Την αφήνω όμως και την καθαρίζω από τσόφλια μέχρι να κατεβεί αρκετά η στάθμη της...................


 Καλημέρα Χάρη ,αυτό που κάνεις και θεωρείς φυσικό δημιουργεί μεγάλο στρες στα πουλιά . Είναι στην φύση τους επειδή όταν τρώνε προσέχουν για θηρευτές και άμα απασχολούνται να καθαρίζουν την ταΐστρα στρεσάρονται . Καλύτερα βάλε και ένα μπολάκι μέσα σε μια γωνία συμπλήρωμα για την δύσκολη στιγμή ή μία άλλη ακόμα ταΐστρα  ...  αφού είναι έτσι το πρόγραμμά σου . Να ξέρεις όμως εάν δεν έχει πολύ κρύο και να φάνε λιγότερο την ημέρα δεν θα πάθουν κάτι πολύ κακό ,βέβαια μια ή δύο φορές όχι συνέχεια έτσι .Εξάλλου στην φύση το χειμώνα μην νομίζεις τα πουλιά ότι πάνε σε ένα καρποφόρο φυτό και όλα είναι μπεργκέτι και εκεί πέφτει πείνα ,έχουν άμυνες ... Προσοχή θέλει πολύ το νερό.

----------


## Harisagr

Καλημερα Ιωαννη, δεν το θεωρω απαραιτητα φυσικο απο τη στιγμη που δεν βρισκονται στο φυσικο τους περιβάλλον. Το θεωρουσα απλα ως την καλυτερη λύση. Συμφωνω οτι μπορει να στρεσαρονται για τους λογους που αναφερεις, και θα το δοκιμασω και με τον αλλο τροπο μολις μπορέσω με σιγουριά να το παρακολουθώ. Το νερο παντως ειμαι δεν ειμαι σπιτι αλλαζεται ανα 12ωρο περιπου.

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλημέρα Χάρη ,_αυτό που κάνεις και θεωρείς φυσικό δημιουργεί μεγάλο στρες στα πουλιά . Είναι στην φύση τους επειδή όταν τρώνε προσέχουν για θηρευτές και άμα απασχολούνται να καθαρίζουν την ταΐστρα στρεσάρονται ._ Καλύτερα βάλε και ένα μπολάκι μέσα σε μια γωνία συμπλήρωμα για την δύσκολη στιγμή ή μία άλλη ακόμα ταΐστρα  ...  αφού είναι έτσι το πρόγραμμά σου . Να ξέρεις όμως εάν δεν έχει πολύ κρύο και να φάνε λιγότερο την ημέρα δεν θα πάθουν κάτι πολύ κακό ,βέβαια μια ή δύο φορές όχι συνέχεια έτσι .Εξάλλου στην φύση το χειμώνα μην νομίζεις τα πουλιά ότι πάνε σε ένα καρποφόρο φυτό και όλα είναι μπεργκέτι και εκεί πέφτει πείνα ,έχουν άμυνες ... Προσοχή θέλει πολύ το νερό.


Καλησπερα,Ιωαννη δηλ. αν εχουμε καθαρισει την ταιστρα ειμαστε οκ? Οσες φορες το εχω κανει, μετα παρατηρω οτι ειναι πολυ ¨χαρουμενα¨και <την πεφτουν> στο φαϊ με τη μια!!!

----------


## ARMANDO

Για να καταλάβω... ο Χάρης ειπε πως καθαρίζει ο ίδιος τη ταΐστρα από το περίβλημα των σπορων και οχι το καναρινάκι του. 
Γιατί αυτό δημιουργεί stress ?
 Μήπως ο Γιάννης κατάλεβε οτι καθαρίζουν τα πουλακια τη ταΐστρα?

----------


## mitsman

ο Γιαννης εννοει πως αν γεμιζεις την ταιστρα μεχρι πανω καποια στιγμη μετα απο 1-2 μερες τα πουλακια θα πρεπει να σκυβουν το κεφαλι και να ψαχνουν να  βρουν σπορια αναμεσα στα φλουδια.... αυτο  ειναι που δημιουργει στρες!

----------


## ARMANDO

> ο Γιαννης εννοει πως αν γεμιζεις την ταιστρα μεχρι πανω καποια στιγμη μετα απο 1-2 μερες τα πουλακια θα πρεπει να σκυβουν το κεφαλι και να ψαχνουν να  βρουν σπορια αναμεσα στα φλουδια.... αυτο  ειναι που δημιουργει στρες!


Δημήτρη βοήθησέ με να καταλάβω ...
Στη περίπτωση που και πάλι βάλουμε μόνο ένα κουταλάκι που ειδα στη σηζήτηση, τότε δεν θα σκύβει το πουλάκι και πάλι πολύ...?

Μάλλον εγω έχω μπερδευτεί...
Βοηθήστε τον ακατανόητο ::  Εμένα δηλαδή

----------


## mitsman

Αν βαλουμε ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου τοτε δεν θα χρειαζεται να ειναι αρκετη ωρα σκυμμενο και να ψαχνει αναμεσα σε φλουδια την τροφη του.... θα ειναι πολυ πιο ευκολο να βρει το σπορι και "δεν θα μένει εκτεθειμένο στους φυσικους εχθρους του"....

Εγω απλα εξηγω τι εννοουσε ο Γιαννης οπως εγω το καταλαβα!

----------


## jk21

Σε πουλια που μπαινει υπερεπαρκεια τροφης (δεν λεω οτι συμβαινει σε ολα ! ) εχει συχνα αναφερθει οτι μενουν νηστικα καποιες φορες γιατι απλα δεν καταλαβανε οτι επρεπε να ψαξουν βαθεια μεσα στα σπορια .συμβαινει και αυτο ! για το λογο αυτο ,οταν υπαρχει απολυτη αναγκη να αφησουμε μεγαλη ποσοτητα γιατι θα λειψουμε ,πρεπει να χρησιμοποιουμε ταιστρες με μεγαλο μηκος ωστε οι σποροι να μην εχουν υψος αλλα να ειναι απλωμενοι

----------


## Harisagr

Τα τσοφλια καθαριζονται ανελιπως καθε 2 μερες. Απλα αυτο με τη λιγη τροφη με προβληματιζει με ενα πουλακι που εχω που οταν παει στην ταιστρα πεταει πολλα σπορια κατω. Για να παρει ενα πεταει δεκα. Και δεν τα πεταει μονο οταν στριβει το κεφαλι αλλα τα παιρνει στο στομα και τα πεταει. Μερα παρα μερα καθαριχω το κλουβι. Γι αυτο και σε αυτο δεν θελω καν να το δοκιμασω. Παντως ξερω και περιστατικα που οταν η ταιστρα ειχε πολλα τσοφλια ειχαμε τα χειροτερα αποτελεσματα..... τετοιου τυπου ταιστρα εχω δοκιμασει κατα καιρους στο μεγαλο μου κλουβι αλλα συνεχως εβρισκα μεσα κουτσουλιες. Και τις δοκιμασα και στον πατο αλλα και κρεμασμενες πιο ψηλα. Πηγαινε ομως το πουλι και καθοτανε εκει και ειχαμε μετα τις κουτσουλιες. Πιστευω ειναι πιο βολικες σε μεγεθος ζευγαρωστρας και πιο μεγαλες κλουβες.

----------


## panos70

Δεν θα συμφωνησω οτι βαζοντας ενα κουταλακι τροφης δεν στρεσαρονται τα πουλια, και γεμιζοντας την ταιστρα στρεσαρονται,οτι γινεται καλυτερη διαχειριση  τροφης και ελενχος του τι τρωει ναι αλλα οχι οτι στρεσαρονται, δλδ τα παιδια που εχουν 100 πουλια και βαλε και που δεν μπορουν καθε μερα να βαζουν ενα κουταλακι τροφης αλλα γεμιζουν παντα τις ταιστρες εχουν στρεσαρισμενα πουλια ; τα πουλακια ειναι οπως τα μαθεις και καθε αποτομη αλλαγη τα στρεσαρει

----------


## Gardelius

> Δεν θα συμφωνησω οτι βαζοντας ενα κουταλακι τροφης δεν στρεσαρονται τα πουλια, και γεμιζοντας την ταιστρα στρεσαρονται,οτι γινεται καλυτερη διαχειριση  τροφης και ελενχος του τι τρωει ναι αλλα οχι οτι στρεσαρονται, δλδ τα παιδια που εχουν 100 πουλια και βαλε και που δεν μπορουν καθε μερα να βαζουν ενα κουταλακι τροφης αλλα γεμιζουν παντα τις ταιστρες εχουν στρεσαρισμενα πουλια ; τα πουλακια ειναι οπως τα μαθεις και καθε αποτομη αλλαγη τα στρεσαρει



Συμφωνω με αυτο που λες πανο, αλλα και εγω <καποτε γεμιζα> τις ταιστρες μου και μετα ...τις πεταγα, ασε που όντως τρωνε οτι θελουν!!!! Τωρα πλεον, τα εχω με 1 κ.γ και ΔΕΝ νομιζω να στρεσαρονται!!! Το θεμα ειναι οτι ¨προσαρμοζονται¨...αυτο ειναι δικη μου αποψη....

----------


## jk21

> Δεν θα συμφωνησω οτι βαζοντας ενα κουταλακι τροφης δεν στρεσαρονται τα πουλια, και γεμιζοντας την ταιστρα στρεσαρονται,οτι γινεται καλυτερη διαχειριση  τροφης και ελενχος του τι τρωει ναι αλλα οχι οτι στρεσαρονται, δλδ τα παιδια που εχουν 100 πουλια και βαλε και που δεν μπορουν καθε μερα να βαζουν ενα κουταλακι τροφης αλλα γεμιζουν παντα τις ταιστρες εχουν στρεσαρισμενα πουλια ; τα πουλακια ειναι οπως τα μαθεις και καθε αποτομη αλλαγη τα στρεσαρει


δεν ξερω αν η μια διαδικασια ή η αλλη στρεσσαρει τα πουλια (η αληθεια ειναι οτι αυτο σηκωνει συζητηση και δεν ειναι απολυτο ,οταν εχουμε να κανουμε με χαρακτηρες πουλιων που δεν ειναι οι ιδιοι ... αλλα το φυλα τα ρουχα σου να χεις τα μισα ... δεν ειν κακη ιδεα )  αλλα τα παιδια που εχουν 100 πουλια και δεν εχουν χρονο να βαλουν καθε μερα τροφη ,μαλλον εχουν ξεφυγει απο  τις δυνατοτητες τους και θα εχουν αργα ή γρηγορα προβληματα ή θα εχουν οι νεοι κατοχοι των πουλιων ... γιατι οσοι εχουν 100 δυσκολα τα κρατανε ολα για αυτους ... 

πολλα απο τα ταλαιπωρα πουλια που βλεπουμε στα πετσοπ ,δεν ειναι ντε και καλα εισαγωγης ... αλλα απο τετοιους εκτροφεις !

----------


## panos70

> *jk21*
> πολλα απο τα ταλαιπωρα πουλια που βλεπουμε στα πετσοπ ,δεν ειναι ντε και καλα εισαγωγης ... αλλα απο τετοιους εκτροφεις !


η απο στοιβαγμα των πετ σοπαδων 10-12 πουλιων σε ζευγαρωστρες

----------


## Harisagr

Συμφωνω οτι δεν μπορουμε να ειμαστε απόλυτα σιγουροι τι συμβαίνει λόγω του ότι εχουμε να κανουμε με χαρακτηρες.......

----------


## Gardelius

Παντως, απο την μερα που σας ειπα ξεκινησα αυτο με το 1 κ.γ. δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα και ισα ισα ελεγχω απολυτα και το τι τρωνε!!! Ειναι φανερο πως τωρα, δεν εχουν και πολυ μεγαλο ευρος επιλογων γιατι ειναι συγκεκριμενοι οι σποροι, οποτε καταναλωνουν το μιγμα!!!  :Animal0045:

----------


## panos70

Ναι αν εχεις χρονο και λιγα πουλια αυτο ειναι το καλυτερο

----------


## yannis37

Το περισσότερο που βάζω εγώ ειναι 2κ για 2 μέρες φαι, αλλά συνηθως βάζω 1κ και κάθε μερα ελεγχος και αλλαγή. Υπάρχουν πουλιά που και 3κ να βάλω θα τα φάνε (φαταούλες)!!!!
Το μόνο αρνητικό ειναι η κούραση (η δική μας)

----------


## panos70

Γιαννη για ποσα πουλια βαζεις 2κ για δυο μερες;

----------


## gianniskilkis

Φίλοι μου καλησπέρα ,παρά την  απουσία μου οι Δημήτριοι (jk21 -Mitsman) εξήγησαν ακριβώς τι εννοούσα . Στις ταΐστρες που αναφέρει ο φίλος ότι τα πουλιά πετάνε τους σπόρους, εάν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το ρούπσεν πράγμα σύνηθες . Εγώ για να γίνω ξεκάθαρος έλεγα, ότι τα περισσότερα φλούδια μένουν στην επιφάνεια της ταΐστρας και έτσι δεν μπορεί μετά από μία μέρα να βρει το πουλί εύκολα, τον σπόρο από κάτω για να τον φάει . Αυτό το ενοχλεί ή όπως ανέφερα το στρεσάρει . Εντάξει σίγουρα κάνει καλά και περισσότερο για την τσέπη του αυτός που καθαρίζει τις ταΐστρες και μετά χρησιμοποιεί το περίσσευμα .Βέβαια αυτό απαιτεί πείρα, μεγάλο αριθμό πουλιών κλπ....επειδή το περίσσευμα εάν είναι αρκετό θέλει μετά εμπλουτισμό ώστε να γίνει εφάμιλο του αρχικού.   Πολλοί εκτροφείς έχουν μεγάλες ταΐστρες,ενός κιλού ή δεν ξέρω εγώ τι ποσότητα με τόσες που κυκλοφορούν, ώστε να υπάρχει παράλληλα αποθήκευση αρκετής ποσότητας και διαρκείς ροή φαγητού  με κίνδυνο τα πουλιά να γίνουν λαίμαργα . Αυτό εννοούσα και να με συγχωρείται που δεν μπόρεσα να μπω ώστε να εξηγήσω τι είπα. Τέλος θα αναφέρω ότι δεν πιάνομαι από την συμπεριφορά ενός ή άλλου πουλιού, αλλά από την μέση αναμενόμενη και συνήθη συμπεριφορά των πουλιών όπως την έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ  ....με όποια  πρεσβυωπία έχω...

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Έχω την γνώμη ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κουταλάκι, όταν για κάποιο λόγο θέλεις να επιβάλεις μια δίαιτα,
η να προσαρμόσεις το πουλί σε ένα νέο σιτηρέσιο,και αυτό για να έχεις τον έλεγχο της αποδοχής για κάθε νέο σπόρο.
Αυτά με την προϋπόθεση ότι το μιγμα που ταΐζεις είναι κατάλληλο για τις διατροφικές ανάγκες του πουλιού,την εκάστοτε περίοδο,
και αφού διαπιστώσεις υψηλή αποδοχή , τότε γεμίζεις τις ταΐστρες για να μην νοιώθουν ανασφάλεια τα πουλιά. 

Αν το κάνει κάποιος για οικονομία , προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι περισσότερο είναι το ρίσκο από το όφελος.

----------


## Gardelius

> Φίλοι μου καλησπέρα ,παρά την  απουσία μου οι Δημήτριοι (jk21 -Mitsman) εξήγησαν ακριβώς τι εννοούσα . Στις ταΐστρες που αναφέρει ο φίλος ότι τα πουλιά πετάνε τους σπόρους, εάν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το ρούπσεν πράγμα σύνηθες . Εγώ για να γίνω ξεκάθαρος έλεγα, ότι τα περισσότερα φλούδια μένουν στην επιφάνεια της ταΐστρας και έτσι δεν μπορεί μετά από μία μέρα να βρει το πουλί εύκολα, τον σπόρο από κάτω για να τον φάει . Αυτό το ενοχλεί ή όπως ανέφερα το στρεσάρει . Εντάξει σίγουρα κάνει καλά και περισσότερο για την τσέπη του αυτός που καθαρίζει τις ταΐστρες και μετά χρησιμοποιεί το περίσσευμα .Βέβαια αυτό απαιτεί πείρα, μεγάλο αριθμό πουλιών κλπ....επειδή το περίσσευμα εάν είναι αρκετό θέλει μετά εμπλουτισμό ώστε να γίνει εφάμιλο του αρχικού.   Πολλοί εκτροφείς έχουν μεγάλες ταΐστρες,ενός κιλού ή δεν ξέρω εγώ τι ποσότητα με τόσες που κυκλοφορούν, ώστε να υπάρχει παράλληλα αποθήκευση αρκετής ποσότητας και διαρκείς ροή φαγητού  με κίνδυνο τα πουλιά να γίνουν λαίμαργα . Αυτό εννοούσα και να με συγχωρείται που δεν μπόρεσα να μπω ώστε να εξηγήσω τι είπα. Τέλος θα αναφέρω ότι δεν πιάνομαι από την συμπεριφορά ενός ή άλλου πουλιού, αλλά από την μέση αναμενόμενη και συνήθη συμπεριφορά των πουλιών όπως την έχω παρατηρήσει εγώ  ....με όποια  πρεσβυωπία έχω...



Ιωαννη, σ ευχαριστω και προσωπικα για τη διευκρινηση!! Το θεμα ειναι καθαρα ...προσωπικο.Για να πω την αληθεια, εκτος απο λιγους (χωρις να κρινω ολους) ποσοι μπορουν να το κανουν αυτο καθε μερα? απο θεμα χρονου και απ ολα που πλεον εχουνε γινει μια <ρουτινα> ...χωρις τελος!!! Στην επαρχια, μπορει οκ, να εχουμε και λιγο χρονο, αλλα στην αθηνα π.χ. δεν θα μπορουσα να το κανω!! Το ζητημα ειναι αυτο που προειπα...Οτι καθε μερα, θελω περιπου 30 λεπτα για να το τελειωσω.Στο μελλον?? θα εχω..?? πρεπει να βρει ο καθε ενας μια <φορμουλα> ωστε να ειναι οσο πιο συνεπης.Οπως ανεφερε και ο Γιαννης πιο πανω <το μονο αρνητικο ειναι η δικη μας κουραση>...ειναι σωστο.ΟΣΟ και να το λατρευω αυτο που κανω, δεν μπορω να ¨αρνηθω¨και το προφανες. Εχω τεσσερα πουλακια και δεν νομιζω οτι μπορω να το κανω ¨αρπα κολα¨..Η καθε ψυχη, ειναι για μενα ιδιαιτερη και θελει το χρονο της.

----------


## Harisagr

> Στις ταΐστρες που αναφέρει ο φίλος ότι τα πουλιά πετάνε τους σπόρους, εάν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι το ρούπσεν πράγμα σύνηθες .


Κι ομως δεν ειναι το ρουπσεν. Εδω και δυο μηνες που ανοιξα το θεμα και πηρα καποιες συμβουλες φτιάχνω δικιά μου τροφή που δεν περιεχει ρουπσεν. Αυτό το κάνει με ότι πάει να φάει. είτε ειναι σπόροι είτε αυγοτροφή είτε λαχανικά και φρούτα τα κανει ολα μανταρα!!!!

Συμφωνω μαζί σου και επίσης συμφωνω και με τον Ηλια. Το θέμα είναι ο προσωπικό. Δεν μπορούνε όλοι να κάνουν αυτή τη διαδικασία συνεχώς λόγω χρόνου κτλ κτλ..........

Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως όποιο τρόπο και αν ακολουθεί κάποιος, πρέπει να εξασφαλίζει την καλύτερη δυνατή διαβίωση για τους φτερωτούς μας φίλους.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Χάρη στην περίπτωσή σου είναι τσαπατσούλικο ... τα κάνει όλα χάλια... υπομονή φίλε τι να κάνεις ...

----------


## Harisagr

> Χάρη στην περίπτωσή σου είναι τσαπατσούλικο ... τα κάνει όλα χάλια... υπομονή φίλε τι να κάνεις ...


Μα πολύ τσαπατσούλικο. Σπόρια και αυγοτροφή στην ποτίστρα έχουμε, όπως και σουπιοκόκκαλο που έχει φαει το μισό σε 2 βδομάδες. Τσαπατσούλικο σε όλα. Τι να του κάνω όμως έχε χάρη που τον προορίζω για αναπαραγωγή!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Μα πολύ τσαπατσούλικο. Σπόρια και αυγοτροφή στην ποτίστρα έχουμε, όπως και σουπιοκόκκαλο που έχει φαει το μισό σε 2 βδομάδες. Τσαπατσούλικο σε όλα. Τι να του κάνω όμως έχε χάρη που τον προορίζω για αναπαραγωγή!!!!!


Στο παρελθον, μου ειχαν <τυχει> πολλα τετοια, πουλακια! Δεν ειναι κακο φιλε ειναι θεμα χαρακτηρα.Οπως το λες ομως, <πρεπει να το ανεχτεις>!! ΜΗ ξεχνας ομως οτι μας, αποζημιωνουν και με το παραπανω,...με το κελαιδισμα!!!




Υ.Γ. Ενα παραδειγμα .....  :Sign0006:  ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να ηταν δικο μου!!! ::

----------


## Harisagr

Σημερα πηρα μια ποσοτητα απο αμμο υγειας. Πως χρησιμοποιηται και ποτε?

----------


## Gardelius

Καλημερα!!! Φιλε, αν και πλεον χρησιμοποιω πελλετ, θα σου πω τι εκανα μεχρι πριν....Σαν υποστρωμα εβαζα εφημεριδα ή χαρτι απο περιοδικο και απο πανω ¨πασπαλιζα¨με ποσοτητα αμμου με οστρακο!!! Φανταζομαι πως κατι παρομοιο θα κανεις και εσυ.Τωρα το ποσο συχνα την αλλαζεις ειναι θεμα δικο σου και του χρονου που διαθετεις!  ::

----------


## jk21

Χαρη ισως το εχεις αναφερει αλλα δεν το θυμαμαι .εχεις πατο (χωρισμα καγκελωτο ) στο κλουβι ή οχι;

----------


## Harisagr

Δεν το εχω αναφερει. Ολα τα κλουβια μου ειναι με σχαρα στον πατο. Ρωτάω επειδή κάποιος μου ειπε οτι το βάζει σε ταιστρα.

----------


## jk21

στην ταιστρα θα βαζεις λιγο και θα το πετας με το παραμικρο ιχνος βρωμιας που θα δεις μεσα του 

στον πατο αν δεν φτανουν να τσιμπησουν τα πουλια ,για μια ζευγαρωστρα 60 π με 2 μονο πουλια μεσα ,ανετα αρκει για μια βδομαδα .μετα ειτε αλλαγη ειτε καθαρισμα καλο (κοσκινισμα ,πλυσιμο ,στεγνωμα απαραιτητα στον ηλιο και οχι με αλλο τροπο για να δρασουν αποστειρωτικα οι uv ακτινες και μετα κλουβι ) 

αν ομως φτανουν στον πατο ,η διαδικασια πρεπει σε 3 μερες να επαναλαμβανεται .

οσα παραπανω πουλια τοσο πιο λιγοτερος πρεπει να ειναι ο χρονος

----------


## Harisagr

Το εφαρμοσα κιολας. Σε 60π ζευγαρωστρα με ενα πουλι απλωσα στον πατο κι επειδη αυτες τις μερες θα το εχω μεσα λογω θεραπειας, μου αρεσει που μυριζει ευχαριστα. Εβαλα και σε μια ταιστρα μια μικρη ποσοτητα

----------


## Harisagr

Βρηκα σημερα στο μαρκετ νιφαδες βρωμης και μουσλι. Χορηγει κανενας απο εσας κατι απο αυτά?

----------


## mitsman

Νιφάδες βρώμης δινω εγω.... ειναι πολυ καλες.... αλλα να θυμασαι.... παν μετρον αριστον!

----------


## Ρία

(off topic αλλά το σωστό είναι "μέτρον άριστον"  :winky: )

εγώ δίνω νιφάδες βρώμης που έχουν μέσα τα μουσλι! απλά φοβάμαι να δώσω τις σταφίδες!

----------


## Harisagr

> Νιφάδες βρώμης δινω εγω.... ειναι πολυ καλες.... αλλα να θυμασαι.... παν μετρον αριστον!


Σε ποια δοσολογια περιπου? Καθημερινα η μερικές μερες την εβδομαδα.

----------


## gianniskilkis

Νιφάδες βρώμης της fYTRO τους βάζω και εγώ λίγο στην αυγουλιέρα χώρια .

----------


## jk21

τα μουσλι εχουν μεσα διαφορα και ισως καποια απο αυτα να εχουν ζαχαρη και αλατι .δεν τα προτεινω .νιφαδες σκετες σαφως και ναι ! αν η τροφη εχει επαρκη ποσοτητα βρωμης ,δεν χρειαζεται .αν δεν εχει τοτε προσθετα τωρα στη συντηρηση (ειναι αμυλουχες οποτε ειμαστε οκ ) 1 κουταλι του γλυκου για 5  πουλια (την ημερα ) ειναι οκ .παραπανω αν τα πουλια τρωνε και το βασικο μιγμα που ειναι 1 κουταλι του γλυκου ανα πουλι ,θα καταληξει να παχαινει .γιατι καθε τι που αρεσει στα πουλια ,ακομα και με χαμηλα λιπαρα να ειναι ,αν προστεθει στο κανονικο σιτηρεσιο αλλα δεν καουν οι θερμιδες (λιγες εστω ) που δινει ,στο τελος της ημερας γινεται λιπος ! εδω κολλα το παν μετρον αριστον του Δημητρη .πιστευω αυτο θα εννοει

----------


## Harisagr

Αυτο που ειδα το μουσλι εχει ζαχαρη και γι αυτο δεν το πηρα. Βρωμη βρηκα και σε νιφαδες (Quaker) και σε τριμμενη μορφη (της Fytro). Τους εχω ομως και στο μειγμα σπόρων και τριμμενη στην αυγοτροφή. Απλά ρωτάω αν χρειαζονται σε μεγαλύτερη ποσότητα κατα την περιοδο της προετοιμασιας.

----------


## Harisagr

Μου περισσεψε λιγη ποσοτητα νιφαδων βρώμης απο μια συνταγη και εβαλα στα πουλια. Ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου την εβδομαδα μεσα στην αυγοθηκη της αυγοτροφής. Δεν μενει ιχνος....

----------


## Harisagr

Μπορει να βγαίνω εκτός θεματος. Εδω και λιγες μερες επαψα να βαζω γεματη ταιστρα στα καναρινια. Βάζω μικροτερη ποσότητα και ανανεωνω πιο συνχα. Το περρίσευμα δεν το καθαριζω. Το ρίχνω οπως είναι σε ενα χώρο διπλα στη βεράντα μου για να το φανε τα πουλιά που πετούν ελευθερα τριγύρω μιας και ειναι χειμώνας και δυσκολευονται στην ανευρεση τροφής.

Περριτό να σας πω τι γινεται. Παρτυ!!!! Ειδα μεχρι και 30 σπουργίτια μαζί να τρώνε και οταν αρχίζουν το κελάηδημα ειναι μια απόλαυση!!!

----------


## Harisagr

Θα ηταν καλο να αυξησω την ποσότητα των λιπαρών σπόρων τωρα το χειμώνα? Αν ναι σε τι αναλογία επι του αρχικου μιγματος (*65% κεχρι,10% βρωμη, 10% περιλα, 5% καναβουρι,5% νιζερ, 5% λιναρι)* και για ποιους σπόρους?

Να σημειωσω οτι αλλαξα κι εγω την τακτικη μου με την φουλ ταιστρα που ειχε συζητηθει παλιοτερα παραπανω. Γι αυτο αναρωτιεμαι αν πρεπει να αυξησω και αναλογιες λιπαρων με αμυλουχους σπορους.

----------


## Gardelius

Λογικά, μπορείς ...λιγο τους λιπαρούς!!!! Αλλα ποσο ακριβώς,...εδω θα το δεις....Μείγματα Σπόρων για  Καναρίνια

----------


## jk21

οχι ειναι επαρκεστατο .το μιγμα αυτο ειναι απο μεσα δεκεμβρη εως τελος πτεροροιας .φθινοπωρο θα μπορουσε να ειναι πιο αμυλουχο 


αν εισαι σε ορεινη περιοχη της λαρισας (απο οτι ξερω ομως οχι ) ισως να ειχε νοημα .οχι τωρα .μονο οταν εχει κοντα στο μηδεν και σιγουρα πιο κατω ,να δινεις σε υπερεπαρκεια μιγμα και να μην μετρας κουταλιες

----------


## Harisagr

> οχι ειναι επαρκεστατο .το μιγμα αυτο ειναι απο μεσα δεκεμβρη εως τελος πτεροροιας .φθινοπωρο θα μπορουσε να ειναι πιο αμυλουχο 
> 
> 
> αν εισαι σε ορεινη περιοχη της λαρισας (απο οτι ξερω ομως οχι ) ισως να ειχε νοημα .οχι τωρα .μονο οταν εχει κοντα στο μηδεν και σιγουρα πιο κατω ,να δινεις σε υπερεπαρκεια μιγμα και να μην μετρας κουταλιες


Σωστα ξερεις. Μενω στην πολη της Λαρισας. Αυτο κανω βαζω παραπανω μια δυο κουταλιες εδω και καποιες μερες που εχει καλα κρυα.

Για προετοιμασια αναπαραγωγης παλι το ιδιο? Μονο στην αυγοτροφη εμπλουτιζω σπόρους?

----------


## Gardelius

Γιατί δεν μπορεί?? να προσθέσει λιγους λιπαρούς??

----------


## jk21

ΗΛΙΑ για θερμοκρασιες πανω απο  5  βαθμους ,το μιγμα ειναι μια χαρα ! αν δεν ηταν ,το μισο χειμωνα θα επρεπε να ειναι πιο ενισχυμενο ,αφου τα πρωινα και τα βραδυα η θερμοκρασια καπου τοσο ειναι .αν εδω διναμε στανταρ πιο λιπαρο μιγμα ,στη βορειοτερη ευρωπη ποσο θα δινανε; αν δινουμε υπερεπαρκες μιγμα εκεινες τις ημερες ,καλλιστα απο το επιπλεον οσο κρινουν οτι χρειαζονται ,απο ενστικτο θα φανε τους πιο λιπαρους .αρκει να υπαρχει επαρκεια .στις κρυες μερες το κοιτω την ταιστρα καθε   2,3 ή 4 μερες δεν ισχυει .πρεπει καθε μερα ... αλλιως θα βρεθουμε μπροστα σε πικρες εκπληξεις !

----------


## Gardelius

Συγγνώμη και απο το φιλο Χάρη!!! Αλλα, εδώ σε μας, στα κρυα μερη μας, εχουμε κατω απο 5 βαθμούς και ενίοτε και μείον!!!! Τι πρέπει να κανω...? Αφού καθε μερα αλλαζω το μίγμα, αλλα παρατηρώ οτι το κεχρι ειναι άθικτο!!!! Να τα <αναγκάσω> να το φανε? αν δεν το αλλάξω, λογικα θα γινει!!! Αλλα, δεν ξερω αν ειναι και σωστό!!!! Ίσως, αν εχει πιο πολλούς λιπαρούς (πχ νιζερ, καναβουρι) να ειναι καλύτερα !!! Πάλι, επιλογη θα κάνουν,...αλλα.....

----------


## jk21

ειπαμε ... βαζεις υπερεπαρκεια  .το παλιο κεχρι που δεν το πετας και αρκετο κανονικο επιπλεον μιγμα .θα φανε τους λιπαρους ισως αμεσως και αν υπαρξει ζωτικη αναγκη θα φανε 1000% και το κεχρι .στο αφηνουνε γιατι απλα οσο μιγμα του προσφερεις δεν ειναι για να καλυψει θερμιδικες αναγκες μια ημερας αλλα δυο ή τριων .αλλιως θα τρωγανε πρωτα τους λιπαρους και το απογευμα φουσκωμενα απο το κρυο και την πεινα ,θα μοσχοτρωγανε και το κεχρι .για να μην το κανουνε ειναι οκ ,με τους λιπαρους και μονο .σε μια τετοια εποχη ,αυτο δεν ειναι προβλημα ,αλλα αν εχουν υπερπεπαρκες μιγμα και σε αλλες ... τοτε θα κανουν κοιλιτσα 

αν παει κατω και απο  0 ε τοτε βαλε και λιγο νιζερ παραπανω ... πως εμεις τρωμε καστανα στα καρβουνα και μελι με καρυδια  ; ε και αυτα λιγο νιζερακι παραπανω ας τα δωσουμε κατω του μηδενος ...

----------


## Θοδωρής

> *65% κεχρι,10% βρωμη, 10% περιλα, 5% καναβουρι,5% νιζερ, 5% λιναρ**ι
> *



Μιας και ξεμεινα απο βρωμη να βαλω αντι για 100γρ βρωμης 100γρ σπορους κολιανδρου;
Τον εχω τον κολιανδρο για τον αλλον μηνα αλλα μιας και μου λειπει η βρωμη και λογο γιορτων θα λειπω
λεω να τον βαλω στο βασικο μηγμα αντι της βρωμης (που δεν εχω) για να μην μηνει το μηγμα μου με τεσσερα σπορια.

----------


## jk21

τον κολιανδρο να τον βαζεις οποτε θες αν τον τρωνε ,αλλα την βρωμη την θελω σαν συμπληρωμα καποιων αμινοξεων ,που ειναι χαμηλα στον καναρινοσπορο .προσωρινα δεν πειραζει αλλα τον αλλο μηνα ,συμπληρωσε 

το που συμπληρωνει η βρωμη το κεχρι ,οσοι κουραζονται με αναλυσεις (οχι εσυ ... ξερουν αυτοι ) ή να το ψαξουν μονοι τους ή να το παρουν σαν δεδομενο
 :wink:

----------


## Θοδωρής

Εβαλα στο βασικο μου μηγμα 100γρ κολιανδρο (δεν ξερω αν τον φανε και γι αυτο τους τον αρχιζω απο αυριο σιγα σιγα κολιανδρο να τον συνηθησουν λογο
των αντιβακτηριακων ιδιοτητων  του).
Την βρωμη την θελω και εγω λογο των αμινοξεων της (αυριο θα παω να παρω)

----------

